# eggshell over satin



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

If the paint has cured (over a few weeks old) you should do a light scuff sanding
If it's only a few days old, then just paint over it


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

If the paint has cured (over a few weeks old) you should do a light scuff sanding
If it's only a few days old, then just paint over it :thumbsup:

That and foremost "I painted dining room/foyer with Beher satin."..
go to a real paint store and get some quality paint, Behr is NOT it.:no:


----------



## alcat (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks. I might be way off base, but I note a very slight distaste for Behr Paints on this board  

The insight is much appreciated.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

Though Behr paints give nice shades to choose from but i have read their quality is of low category. Why don's you opt for some other famous company with better quality.

Dana


----------



## alcat (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks, Dana. That's exactly what I did. Went back to BM and won't experiment ever again!


----------

